# Hysteroscopy?



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!
Was wondering if any of you have ever had a hysteroscopy? I have 3 failed IVF/ICSI cycles behind me and am turning 42 in late July. My consultant last week told me as a final investigation he'd do a hysteroscopy on me in early July. 
Looking forward to your replies. x


----------



## AngeinParis (May 21, 2012)

Hi there,

Yes I had one about two years ago.  It just confirmed that my right tube was definitely blocked.  It's quite uncomfortable but bearable and is definitely preferable to a laparoscopy which is much more invasive.  Sometimes the dye can clear out any blockages that you might have - is that why your doctor is recommending it?

A


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Justone,
Yes I had one before I started my Clomid/ IVF journey,  along witth a laparoscopy (see my sig). What did you want to know? It can't hurt, but I am wondering why you have had 3 cycles before they investigate. I was told that this is usually done before IVF so they can assess the problem? 
MJ1


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi AngeinParis and MJ1,
Thank you both so much for your replies. oxo
As part of my pre tx investigations I had a laparoscopy under GA after a failed attempt to do a hysterosalpingogram (due to my nervousness causing my legs to go into spasm and a lot of tears on my part). The laporoscopy showed that one of my tubes was 'sticky' and that one of my ovaries was quite hidden (?). The consultant sees the hysteroscopy as a kind of a last chance saloon to see if anything else medically has been missed to date which would explain perhaps why I've not been successful in any of my tx cycles to date... My tx record shows that I respond very well to stimming  but that I can't get very far after ET.
Best of luck AngeinParis for your OTD on Tues. Hope 2ww isn't driving you barmy! x


----------



## Lozster (Apr 15, 2012)

No, I haven't had one however my (private) consultant did mention this procedure when I had an update following a failed cycle.  He said that they are done as standard in the US before IVF.  To do this before an IVF round seems logical.  An HSG is what seems to be more commonly performed in the UK which isn't the same thing.  In the UK I think they are offered to rule out issues with implantation only after evidence that there is a problem with implantation.  He mentioned it in a vague kind of way rather than recommended that it is was a route I should go down.  I'm now back with the NHS for a FET and was wondering, if this fails, whether they would perform one for me?

Anyhow good luck justone, I know how tough this is.


----------



## de_vi (Feb 19, 2012)

hello Justone,

I had an HSG done in 2009 and it was SO painful, OMG! But results were ok, and doctor then told us to try naturally. When all that did not work out they checked both of us in 2011 (second check for me, first check for DP) and the result was very low sperm motility, so that lead us on to ICSI, which we are doing now, currently in 2WW.

More to the point, our doctors said that they _always_ do a hysteroscopy before any IVF/ICSI treatment - first to have a good look around (and spot any polyps, fibroids etc and potentially remove them at the same time) , and second because they cut tiny bits of the uterus wall (or lining? don't remember) out, and this is why they do the hysteroscopy just before an IVF cycle starts, because they believe - from their experience - that this helps with the nesting of the embryos once they are placed back. I don't think my clinic has a much higher percentage success rate than any other where we live, so I couldnt say: yes, this is a noticeable distinguishing feature (the cutting out tiny bits) - but I suppose it doesnt do much harm either, so we will see if it works for us this time.

good luck to you!


----------



## helss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Justone,

I've had ine HSG, which was horrid, and two hysteroscopies wish were a breeze by comparison. The first one showed I had multiple polyps, which were removed. I had the second prior to starting this round on ICSI and found I'd grown another polyp in the 16 months between surgeries! It was really useful for me to have a reason for my end of the infertility. The recovery tends to be a week, because of slight cramping and the anaesthtic. 

Aside from that, I wouldn't be scared of it. 

Good luck!


----------

